# [SOLVED]grub2-mkconfig:Couldn't find physical volume`(null)'

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

sto tentando di aggiornare il kernel ma ottengo il seguente warning:

```
Generating grub configuration file ...

Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.3-gentoo

/usr/sbin/grub2-probe: warning: Couldn't find physical volume `(null)'. Some modules may be missing from core image..

Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.18.1-gentoo

done
```

Il risultato è che il grub non viene aggiornato (anche se nel file grub.cfg qualcosa viene scritto) e non posso bootare con il nuovo kernel poiché non compare in elenco.

La partizione di boot è in raid 1 su due dischi. 

Qualcuno ha idea di come risolvere?

Grazie

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

possibile non esista una soluzione a questo problema?

Non posso più aggiornare il kernel da ottobre!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Purtroppo non ho molta esperienza con raid ma questo potrebbe fare al caso tuo

----------

## fbcyborg

Grande,  

grazie mille. Ora provo un reboot.

```

# grub2-install --recheck /dev/md0 

Installing for i386-pc platform.

grub2-install: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding.

grub2-install: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..

grub2-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
```

Qualche errore/warning, però ora i kernel sono stati processati senza errori.

----------

